# M3 Dealer Invoice



## ultimate_drive (Apr 25, 2003)

Does anybody know where I can find the Dealer Invoice for 2005 M3 including dealer prices for all the options?


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

ultimate_drive said:


> Does anybody know where I can find the Dealer Invoice for 2005 M3 including dealer prices for all the options?


I bought the Consumer Reports print-out for my 04 M3, try them ? dont know if they have the 05 info avail. yet ?


----------

